# 1993 chev trk paint peeling



## 93paintpeeler (Jan 2, 2003)

i am new to this board so bear with me. i have a 1993 c/1500 chev trk that has peeling paint. i purchased this trk new and the paint stated to peel in the year 2000. i went to the dealership where i purchased the trk and was informed that the trk was too old for them to do anything about it! i then wrote GM and was told the same thing. 
anyone have any info on how i could get GM to repaint my trk???
thanks, steve


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

The only way I can see you getting GM to paint your truck is if you pay them to do it. I don't know of any company that would warranty a 10 year old product.

Andy


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Let me guess, your truck is a LIGHT color, right? Baby blue? Silver? White? All these colors on Chevys start to peel after a while. I think I may have even seen a bright red one peeling once. What color you got? I bet its one of the ones I named. Mike


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i thought that there was a special notice or maybe a recall about the paint peeling on the old chevys


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a 1991 chevy, in 1993 I got a written notice from GM that anyone with a 88-93 chevy with paint problems to take the vehicle to a chevy dealer and if the paint problems is in the problem paint catagory, GM will sand the entire body down to bare metal, reprime and repaint the entire vehicle for free.
I went to a CHEVY DEALER because I had some paint spots comming off, the dealer said, "Only vehicles with the paint comming off in sheets, or large areas," are in the problem catagory. They said I did not qualify because my paint problem appeared "Minor." My truck had been garaged 80% of the time.

Three years later and after my truck was forced to stay outside uncovered 100% for the last two years, the paint was comming off in sheets, just like GM said. I contacted GM again and they said I waited too long, my truck was now five years old and they will not do anything.
Those vehicles that were garaged or under carports, the paint peeling was delayed just enough years for GM to say "Go Away."

I got a cheap paint job fours years ago just to keep the body from getting rusty. The truck looks good now. It's 12 years old with a good paint finish, not bad looking for a 12 years old Suburban.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The GM paint issues are horror storys,ive got a few too.I just buy Dodges now,Gm stuck it to me one to many times.My Dodges have needed less work than the GM's anyway.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I had an 88 Chevy car a few years back and had a similar problem. I got a dealership near me to paint the entire care for free. I just kept *****ing until they gave in. They stripped it down to nothing and started fresh, looked MINT when it was done. I have an 88 GMC with original paint but it has no issues. I was told it involves the prep at the time of painting. Good luck!!!


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

I thought I had heard something about silicon being the culprit....


----------

